# New poster, old stalker



## Skin10 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey everybody, I've been a member for awhile now, but just recently come back to the forum world, and decided to start posting this time. My training has slacked the past few months and looking to put on about 15 lbs this off season. Got to get back to it! I'm 6'1", 185 lbs, 8.3% BF, bench 335 squat 395, DL 405 last maxing out in January. Still "got chicken legs(calves) bro."


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi there welcome to the forum!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 29, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## SheriV (Jul 29, 2014)

how YOU doin


----------



## Skin10 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone, lol I'm doin great how YOU doin


----------



## brazey (Jul 29, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 29, 2014)

I always felt someone was watching us...LOL 
 welcome to the forum


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 29, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## GOTGrowth (Jul 29, 2014)

*A friendly welcome from me GOTGrowth! at P.S.L. 

(PuritySourceLabs www.PuritySourceLabs.com)  Welcome.


GOTGrowth!*


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## joerippley (Aug 3, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

